# Quite Frankly with Stephen A. Smith



## 77AJ

Carmelo Anthony will be on Stephens show tomorrow. Should be an interesting interview, so tune in every one.


----------



## hobojoe

Melo was just on 106 & Park with Q-Rich and Common.


----------



## 77AJ

Hope everyone got to see the interview today with Carmelo on the stephen A show on espn 2.

Carmelo discussed the situation between him and Coach Larry Brown during the Olympics. Essentially neither guy had words with one another face to face. The both just spoke to the media about it. However Carmelo said that he respected Brown as a coach, but felt he could really have helped the Olympic BB Team. He averaged 6 and half minutes in the Olympics only. He was basically the 12th guy on the bench. Pretty bad for some one as talented as Carmelo. He wasn't even getting any burn time during practice.

Carmelo talked about the incidents that occred with him In a fight with a guy that spit on LaLa Vasquez his fiance. He said he isnt a jealous guy. And it was Lala's ex boyfriend that spit on her. So Carmelo said he did what any man would do stood up for his fiance and pounded the guy. Apparently some people video taped the entire thing and sent it to Carmelo. They tried to extort 3 million dollars from him. Or else they said they would release the video. Apparently this was taken care of. Not sure the details though.

Carmelo discussed the Snitching dvd that came out. He said he had just got back from the Olympics and was driving around his hood/block and one of his home boys asked him to pose with him and talk some smack to the camera. He obliged his hood friends, but swore he had no idea this was going to be made in to a DVD. Apparently he was under the imperssion it was just for his home boys. He said it was recorded on a small video camera.

All and all Carmelo said a few people were there for him during this really bad time in his life. Main person that stuck by him was LaLa Vasquez his fiance who he said really helped him and stuck by his side. He said he sought therapy as well. He also mentioned his fans. Stating he got a thouand letters a day and it really made him feel good, to know they were still supporting him. He also said that Michael Jordan was there for him and told him he still had his back. He also said MJ is the greatest player ever and if he stops supporting you it's a wrap. Suggesting it doesn't get any worse than that. 

All and all though Carmelo said he learned from all his mistakes, and has matured a lot. Keep in mind everyone he is sitll only 21.

Stephen A told Carmelo that it use to be all about Lebron James and Carmelo Anthony. Now it's all about D Wade and L James. Carmelo said that he knows he fell to the back seat, but that basketball is his pride and joy and knows he's one of the best. I thought he handled that question with a lot of class and was honest. He also said Wade is a great player as well as James. Also he said that him and James are friends.

Carmelo talked about the final four run. And how after winning the title is when he decided to leave for the NBA. He said that before they won it he was planning on coming back to Syracuse for a 2nd year.

They talked about the great draft class he was in. Stephen A of course mocked the pistons pick in Darko. Although what I found interesting is that the Pistons were planning on taking Carmelo all the way up to 5 days before the draft took place. Carmelo had met with Joe Dumars and he told Carmelo that he was there pick. Than 5 days before the draft they called Melo and said they were not going to draft him.

Carmelo said he is in great shape and that he is ready to really come out and have a good season. He said that Coach Karl was one of the main reasons that rejuvenated his game and the team. Somthing I had assumed all along. He said that Hodge should be a good pick up for the Nuggets because he has played in college for 4 years and has a good basketball IQ.

It's a really long interview and a really good one. I really suggest everyone to watch it if they show it again.

I believe in Carmelo!


----------



## Timmons

23AirJordan, 

Thanks for taking the time to trascribe the Melo interview. I don't think I even need to watch it now! Good POST!

I watched some of the A.I. interview on the Quite Frankly show. He's giving athletes good air time to discuss their views. Not just a soundbite like so many other shows!

I hope Melo is done with all the junk in his young life. Hopefully he can focus on more important things and get away from the club scenes and things that get so many people in their 20's into unwarrented trouble.


----------



## nbanoitall

actually it sounds like most of the junk in his life wasnt anything he did maliciously. A lot got brought on to him. You spit on his girl, use his bag to hold some of your weed. He had to figure out that he couldnt just hang with his friends on the block anymore. Kinda like JLO, she might say she is jenny from the block, but that ***** is chillin in her 10 million dollar home far far away from her block that she will never go near again.


----------



## 77AJ

thetobin73 said:


> 23AirJordan,
> 
> Thanks for taking the time to trascribe the Melo interview. I don't think I even need to watch it now! Good POST!
> 
> I watched some of the A.I. interview on the Quite Frankly show. He's giving athletes good air time to discuss their views. Not just a soundbite like so many other shows!
> 
> I hope Melo is done with all the junk in his young life. Hopefully he can focus on more important things and get away from the club scenes and things that get so many people in their 20's into unwarrented trouble.



YVW, It took me no time at all to do.

I'm suprised that the main beef many of the other NBA fans on BBB.net had with the Carmelo interview had to do with him saying he would love to play for the Knicks.

By the way that question for Carmelo actually came from an audience member. There were 3 questions all together from the audience. One was how do you handle all the fame at such a young age. Carmelo just said that he stays grounded and try's not to let things go to his head.

Another question that was asked by an audience member was if Carmelo had come back to Syracuse for his 2nd year would of they won the NCAA Championship again. Carmelo said he thought they would because they had basically the same team coming back.

I tend to agree that Syracuse would of been heavy favorites to repeat last year if Carmelo had stayed on board another year with the Orange.

Although North Carolina and Illinois were awesome last year.


----------



## Timmons

nbanoitall said:


> actually it sounds like most of the junk in his life wasnt anything he did maliciously. A lot got brought on to him. You spit on his girl, *use his bag to hold some of your weed*. He had to figure out that he couldnt just hang with his friends on the block anymore. Kinda like JLO, she might say she is jenny from the block, but that ***** is chillin in her 10 million dollar home far far away from her block that she will never go near again.


Yeah he definitely needs to be more aware of who he's spending time with. 

But his girl getting spit on was a result of Melo being in a club with alcohol flowing and ex-boyfriends getting sloppy. I realize it's impossible to ask a 20-year old to stay away from the bars, but bad things happen when you least expect them. Being there wasn't a smart choice.

If anyone actually believes that Melo's "friend" used his bag to hold some weed in then I got some ocean front property in Colorado to sell them. I think Karl Malone said a few years back that 65% of the NBA smoked weed and that was just before the league became saturated with high school kids. I have no problem with smokers and I don't think it affects their games if use is not heavy, but his friends stash? come on. 

What would have happened if I went to DIA with some weed in my bag and when I got busted said it was my buddies? 

Carmelo definitely put himself in some risky situations just like everybody does and I'm not blaming him, but hoping he realizes that there are a lot of people rooting against him and wanting him to fail, so he must be more aware of his situations is all.

Perhaps it's the medium's fault for prying into everyones personal lives now and maybe I was too young to remember off-court issues with guys from years past, but now it just seems like athletes are under such a powerful microscope. I'll give him slack because he's only 21. I was doing just as much and probably dumber stuff just a couple of years ago.


----------



## 77AJ

> If anyone actually believes that Melo's "friend" used his bag to hold some weed in then I got some ocean front property in Colorado to sell them.


I agree with you tobin. If anyone believes that was his friends weed in his bag, then I got some ocean front property in Arizona. :cheers: :biggrin:


----------



## Timmons

*23AirJordan* 



> I'm suprised that the main beef many of the other NBA fans on BBB.net had with the Carmelo interview had to do with him saying he would love to play for the Knicks.


Yep. I was just on the big board and read that too. Everybody has a fav. team growing up. People on bbb.net just want to get rumors going. Next we'll hear that Melo's been traded for Marbury and Q or some junk.



> By the way that question for Carmelo actually came from an audience member. There were 3 questions all together from the audience. One was how do you handle all the fame at such a young age. Carmelo just said that he stays grounded and try's not to let things go to his head.


Good trained answer. He is a real quite guy it seems like. He doesn't seem like he's out there flaunting to people that he's a big Star or anything. He may be, but I don't see it.



> Another question that was asked by an audience member was if Carmelo had come back to Syracuse for his 2nd year would of they won the NCAA Championship again. Carmelo said he thought they would because they had basically the same team coming back.
> 
> I tend to agree that Syracuse would of been heavy favorites to repeat last year if Carmelo had stayed on board another year with the Orange.


That would have been interesting if Melo would have gone back, but for Denver that would have been terrible! Well I guess we would have drafted Dwayne Wade right? D. Wade is very good, but I like the Melo fellow.

Once again great post. I think Carmelo has the potential to really grasp the fans of Denver and Colorado in a fashion that we've never had. John Elway is a legend and always will be a fixture, but the Nuggets don't really have that All-Time great. 

I know that Alex English was a great player, but the Nuggets didn't have the following that they could have now under Carmelo. This whole state is filled with basketball heads and Carmelo could own the scene. The RTD buses have signs that read: This is Broncos Country, but with no playoff wins since #7 hung em up this State is waiting to annoint another.

Aside from *English* the Nuggets had *Michael Adams*, popular in that Earl Boykins way. *Dikembe Mutombo*, 1994 dream come true, but he left too early and left fans bitter as the Nugget reign crumbled before it took off. *LaPhonso Ellis*, very big crowd favorite, but was never again part of a winning tradition and injuries cut his time short. *Chris Jackson*, national anthem and losing hurt his status. *Antonio McDyess* , another injury story and crowd favorite. 

Carmelo Anthony - 2 playoff trips and ?????


----------

